

Free Online Guide for Apache Wicket framework - wink
http://wicketguide.comsysto.com/

======
RyanZAG
The big issue I have with Wicket is that it seems more suitable for the web we
had 5 years ago than the web we have today. These days we have static
html/css/js that accesses data through a json api. Wicket is really not a good
platform for this.

If you like the Java ecosystem and really want some top notch tooling, I'd
recommend the following:

    
    
      JAX-RS for the JSON API (eg Jersey )
      Atmosphere for data push and updates (pubsub, websocket)
      GWT for the frontend html/css/js (good integration with
        Jersey via RestyGWT)

~~~
dm3
Wicket isn't suitable for highly scalable or single page applications as is
(the ones which benefit from a rich client side and a stateless API approach).
It is highly productive for typical backoffice applications though. The only
problem is the complexity of the framework - writing custom reusable
components is really hard.

